#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  The End of The World

## mikem

Bout Du Monde is a French restaurant in Kampong Cham. Fine dining for a few dollars. They also have rooms for $5.
Its on the street behind Monorom VIP hotel.

----------


## bobo746

And ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??

----------


## AntRobertson

I feel fine.  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

Worlds end, now where in the world is that?

----------


## BaitongBoy

The Earth is flat, so one could fall off at the "end"...

----------


## wasabi

^ that's Cambodia, flat and one falls off

----------


## billy the kid

> Monorom VIP hotel.


Does it have a balcony ?

----------


## snakeeyes

*https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_..._Province.html

Guest house Le Bout du Monde
*

----------


## forreachingme

Open just few month ago, beginning 2016, good rating for low cost guest house, if tripadvisor not biased

----------


## mikem

> Originally Posted by mikem
> 
>  Monorom VIP hotel.
> 
> 
> Does it have a balcony ?


Yes but not much of a view. There are only 2 rooms per floor. No TV.

----------


## mikem

> Worlds end, now where in the world is that?


The end of the world is in Mindanao.

----------


## mikem

> And ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??


It doesn't close for 5 days over new years unlike other places.

----------


## mikem

Now closed

----------


## BaitongBoy

Thread closed, too...

Bye...

----------


## Luigi

Damn, half way there. Was going to check in for one month of Heroin abuse.

----------


## wasabi

It ended business before the world ended. Next time call it the Jehovah witness orgy food last meal on death row bistro.

----------

